# Good routes around Pasadena



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

What are some good routes to take around Pasadena? I usually go around the rosebowl or up through the hills in that area, around Art Center, etc. I'm looking for something where I can just keep going without stopping. I keep hearing about the "LA River bike path" and how you can "go really far" on it, but I have no idea how to get to it or where it actually goes  . Any help would be great!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*The L.A. River bike path...*

...in its current incarnation runs up the river (along the west bank) from just north of where Figueroa curves into Riverside; it goes as far as the intersection of Zoo Dr. and Riverside Dr. in Griffith Park. You could get there by going down Fair Oaks to Mission in SoPas, going west to Arroyo Dr, which curves into Pasadena and quickly becomes York Bl when it crosses the freeway. Go south on Figueroa to Ave. 61, turn right and go 2 blocks to Monte Vista, and then go left. Follow this all the way down to where it curves left into Marmion Way (a couple blocks beyond Ave. 50) and follow Marmion down to Figueroa. I do the Monte Vista/Marmion detour because the traffic on Figueroa in Highland Park is unbelievable; just check this route on a map and it'll make sense. 

Or, you could just get on the Gold Line (Del Mar/Raymond) and get off at the Heritage Square stop and go 2 blocks west to Figueroa, and turn left.

Once you get to Griffith Park, that opens up a lot of possibilities. You can extend the ride by going west on Zoo Dr, turning right at Travel Town and going over to Forest Lawn Dr, where you turn left and follow that to Barham Bl. Turn right, go past Warner Bros and bear to the right onto Olive and go as far as Riverside; following that back to Victory, and turn right back into Griffith Park (with the entrance to the bike path on your left).


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Something else I just thought of...*

...would be the San Gabriel River bike path--this runs all the way from Irwindale to Seal Beach. I don't know how many miles that'd be, but I'm thinking an out-and-back would have to be close to a century. You can get there by riding east on Colorado to where it becomes Huntington Dr. just past Santa Anita and keep going (somewhere along here Huntington becomes Foothill) until you cross the river and reach the entrance to Santa Fe Dam Recreation Area; if you drive, take the 210 east to the Irwindale exit, go north to Foothill then west a short distance to the Recreation Area.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Walrus! Some good information there. I'll give these a try when finals are over.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*One caveat...*

...especially with regards to the SGR bike path. I had heard previously, and found confirmation last night after I had posted, that there have been problems with gang activity around the middle section of the route (which turns out to be 38 miles one-way), the Pico Rivera/Whittier/Downey area, or as one writer put it, the socially-challenged zone. You might want to make the Whittier Narrows park a turnaround point, particularly if you're riding solo. I'm not saying that anything bad will happen, but people have been attacked and robbed, and I'd be remiss if I didn't pass along a warning.

If you're looking for places to ride, check out these two sites: www.labikepaths.com/ and www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/index.htm. The latter is especially big on the warnings; also, what he describes as the L.A. River bike path is actually the LARIO (Rio Hondo) path.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*LA river bike path is ugly*

... gloomy and all flat, it doesn't present much interest besides the 'you can go full-speed on 35 miles'. 

MUCH nicer: the mountains !
- Angeles Crest all the way, and basically any road in the San Gabriels.
- Glendora mountain road, with an option on the Mt Baldy skilifts.
- highway 39
- La Tuna Canyon in Burbank
- hills in Glendale

Pierre


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I agree it's not one of our garden spots...*

...but is was what he was asking about.

Speaking of the mountains, have you ever done the ride up the West Fork of the San Gabriel River? I understand you can eventually reach Red Box or Mt. Wilson, but I haven't found much of anything written on the route beyond the short paved stretch down at the bottom.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*must be unpaved ??*

unless I'm blind, there's nothing but the 2 that is paved and goes to Red Box. And I don't know much about the trails, too many of them !  Actually, I ebayed my mtb last week, it was not being used enough...

But no, I've been only on the east fork side, and up to glendora mtn road. Not done Highway 39 yet either. 

Pierre





The Walrus said:


> ...but is was what he was asking about.
> 
> Speaking of the mountains, have you ever done the ride up the West Fork of the San Gabriel River? I understand you can eventually reach Red Box or Mt. Wilson, but I haven't found much of anything written on the route beyond the short paved stretch down at the bottom.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I think the first six miles are paved...*

...or maybe it was three paved miles out-and-back. I'm thinking the ride up to Red Box and back down) could be a hoot on a cyclocross bike.

Just figured out where I had a link to the description. Obviously, the whole route wouldn't be good for skinny tires, but something sensible like a Bianchi Axis or VooDoo Wazoo would work. http://www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/mountain/sgwf/index.htm

You know, 39 should be doable from Angeles Crest; last time I was up there, there was a short hike-a-bike section right off 2, where the gate is, but it looked rideable just beyond there. There'd be some rocks and brush to dodge, at least until you got below Crystal Lake, but the rest of the way down to Azusa would probably be good.


----------

